# Water Pump Check Valve



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, so I did some searching today in the archives because my water pump cycles for 1-2 seconds every 3-4 minutes. Talk about irritating. It looks like the check valve on the pump may need to be cleaned out. There's no leaking out of the city water inlet so that part is good.

One of the threads had the following quote:
"Remove the pump and remove the pump housing. The diaphragm and check valve are real obvious. Clean, inspect and re assemble and you should be good to go. This is maybe a two beer maintenance item (1 hour). Let us know if you do this and if you find anything".

I'm one of those guys who has good intentions on fixing things but usually screws it up more often than not - although I'm getting better. So, what I'm hoping for is possibly a little more detailed instruction on the taking the pump apart. I can see where the water lines need to be disconnected and the pump unscrewed from the platform it's bolted to. But, as far as taking the pump apart that's where I start to fret a little.

Scott


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I had the same problem. I called my dealer and they covered it under warranty. The pump in the outback was a new style from shurflo and I hear this model had alot of problems wtih the check valve. So the Dealer installed a proven and tried model. I see you have a 2007 and if it is still under warranty I would contact the dealer before tearing it apart.

Scott


----------

